# New Puppy Supplies



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello! We are looking to bring home our first vizsla (first dog as well inn a few weeks. Would you help me what all we need for this puppy? There are so many products out there; it's a little overwhelming. So please share. what you recommend. We need EVERYTHING...from food bowls to crates...
Thank you!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bowls- Stainless steel. Plastic does not inhibit bacteria, and ceramic can contain traces of heavy metals and lead depending on country of origin.
Collars- You'll need an !~11" collar to start off with. An adult Vizsla will wear a 17"-19" collar. You should also look at harnesses. I get leather collars from Gun Dog supply. I don't like nylon collars. My harness is a padded harness from Cabela's.
Leashes- Get a short leash, approximately 3' long and a longer "lead" approximately 9' long. Also look at getting, or making a "check cord". This is a long lead. Mine go from 25'-100' in length. Unfortunately most of the leashes sold in stores are kind of "junky". I make my own from old lead ropes for horses. A lunge line for a horse makes an excellent check cord. Schnieders, and Stateline Tack are a good source of equine products.
Crate- An adult Vizlsa will require a large crate, or Kennel in the house, 29"x24"x44". You can start out with a medium crate, which you will keep to transport the dog in a car for short distances, so it won't be a waste to buy a medium first, then a large. think mine are from Petco, or VariKennel. If you intnend to transport the dog in the bed of a truck as an adult, look at the product lines by Gunnar, and Impact. Very expensive, but exponentially much safer than a plastic Petco Kennel.
Pads- Buy good quality pads for sleeping, both in the crate, and out. Their going to be expensive. Leave those $15.00 pillows at Walmart and Tractor Supply in the bin. The materials are low quality, and suspect of actual chemical content, same with the stuffing.
Toys- Small Nyla-bones in both densities. Lots of "chewie type toys". Try and buy the higher quality ones, made by reputable companies. You'll spend a lot of money on toys. Rope toys are good also, and never underestimate the values of old socks and jeans tied up into tight knots.
Food- Buy from a top tier, quality company, Blue, Orijen, Mothers, etc. I use Orijen large puppy for Finn, and he gets lots of Blue Wilderness biscuits. He also gets 3-4 oz. of cooked chicken with every meal.
Water- Some large cities have treated water, flourine, ammonia, chlorine, etc. Some puppies are very sensitive to these chemicals. You may end up buying, or treating your water.
Fleas and Ticks- I use a Seresto Collar and Bite Free spray. Bite Free is an Equine spray that repels fleas, ticks and mosquitos. I spray it on before we go out. I haven't had good luck with the feed through flea and tick prevention. It knocks the dogs on their butt the day after I give it. I also don't like that the dog is the bait for delivering the chemical to kill the ticks and fleas. I'd rather they just don't get on the dog to begin with. This is in additon to yearly Lyme/Lepto vaccines.
Heartworm- I use HeartGard.
Vets- I probably spent $600.00 in Finns first two months at the Vet for vaccines, wormers, and checkups. I live in Connecticut and everything is expensive here.
Coats- If you live in the northern climates a coat will make your dog more comfortable in winter. I use WeatherBeeta coats. Again, an equine crossover company. They make high quality horse blankets. You should buy a reflective orange vest for the puppy. It will really help when you later want to put a vest, or coat on an older dog. They get used to it as puppies. Putting a coat, or vest on an adult for the first time can be pretty comical.
Love, attention, affection, good food and water, and consistency will allow your new puppy to thrive.
Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

gunnr said:


> Bowls- Stainless steel. Plastic does not inhibit bacteria, and ceramic can contain traces of heavy metals and lead depending on country of origin.
> Collars- You'll need an !~11" collar to start off with. An adult Vizsla will wear a 17"-19" collar. You should also look at harnesses. I get leather collars from Gun Dog supply. I don't like nylon collars. My harness is a padded harness from Cabela's.
> Leashes- Get a short leash, approximately 3' long and a longer "lead" approximately 9' long. Also look at getting, or making a "check cord". This is a long lead. Mine go from 25'-100' in length. Unfortunately most of the leashes sold in stores are kind of "junky". I make my own from old lead ropes for horses. A lunge line for a horse makes an excellent check cord. Schnieders, and Stateline Tack are a good source of equine products.
> Crate- An adult Vizlsa will require a large crate, or Kennel in the house, 29"x24"x44". You can start out with a medium crate, which you will keep to transport the dog in a car for short distances, so it won't be a waste to buy a medium first, then a large. think mine are from Petco, or VariKennel. If you intnend to transport the dog in the bed of a truck as an adult, look at the product lines by Gunnar, and Impact. Very expensive, but exponentially much safer than a plastic Petco Kennel.
> ...


Thank you for your great response! I'm looking at the midwest 36" double door metal dog crate with the divided panel. Think this would work? Does everyone have a bed inside the crate? If so, any brands recommended? 
Also, any good place to get chew toys? brands? 
I think i'm going to go with Orijen for dog food. Any brand dog bowls anyone recommends? I don't live near a good dog store so I have to order everything online...that's why I'm asking for brand recommendations. Everyone has fake reviews these days...so I feel like the only place you can trust are forums like this. Thanks again for your help! Any other products/tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

chewy. com and amazon have been our good friends for dog toys.


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok great thanks! Any other recommendations? Probably looking at maybe a travel crate, bowls, leash...


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok so far here is what I haveI:
MidWest Double Door Divided 36" crate and cover
Ruff Tough Medium Travel Crate
Stainless steel bowls
Three various size Nylabones
One ball launcher
One bounded rope toy
Paw Plunger
Cordless Dremel tool for nails

Still looking for advice on:
mat/bed for both crates
bed for outside crates (if necessary)
pet treats
collar and leash
poop scooper?? We have a big property but I'm guessing I'll need something for when we are out

Any advice on these as well as anything else I'm missing??

Thanks


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

With the mat it is a though one: one of my boys has been a plush and comfort boy from day 1, the other one wanted to lay on bare crate bottom or max a very thin mat till he was 1, now he likes the thick mat too. There will be most possibly accidents at the beginning, just as throwing ups in the car, so get something easily washable, and several of them. Then once you learn the puppy and the puppy learns potty rules, you can change it if needed. Think thru how your system will be if the puppy has an accident - for clean up. Vinegar and enzymatic cleaners are my favorite. For the puppy i don`t use shampoo and even later on only if they get into something very gross, then i use neem oil based products. Rubber mat to brush out their puppy coat and help healthy skin.
For puppies i like soft collars with information either engraved or embroidered, no ding-ling on the collars even later on, it has several safety hazards. I have a collection of leashes depending on purpose, just as long lines, have something light for puppy. A lot of people like harnesses, we live in hot Houston, so most of the year that has not been an option for us.
Treats: other than freeze dried or 100% dehydrated treats i don`t buy any commercial treats. My boys work for small cut apples or carrots the same way as chicken cubs. But then again my recommendation for a young pup is using their kibble as treats too. For a big property the scooper will be helpful, don`t forget the poop bags either. Then there are some basic items for first aid you will need, probably the best to just order a dog first aid kit or go to chewy. com and their first aid section. Have plan for normal and emergency vet. I don`t do nylabone, that is hard plastic if they choke cannot be good for them. I use puppy antlers instead. Pile up on toys! They need many of them and you can rotate them to keep it interesting. Kong: there is a puppy version as well and it has been our big friend. Treat ball: it can be filled with kibble as well, great mental stimulation. Hope this helps, don`t forget this is an intelligent breed, they love toys and games.


----------



## birch_sully (May 21, 2020)

clemsondds said:


> Hello! We are looking to bring home our first vizsla (first dog as well inn a few weeks. Would you help me what all we need for this puppy? There are so many products out there; it's a little overwhelming. So please share. what you recommend. We need EVERYTHING...from food bowls to crates...
> Thank you!!


I am hopefully getting my V puppy in a few weeks as well. I have been stacking up the supplies too.

1. Bed: I got this bed - it is well supported and has a removable cover for cleaning. (Barking Royals Urban Chaise Per Bed - Bed Bath & Beyond). It is large so that my puppy can grow into it if he doesn't tear it up before then. I plan to keep this one outside of the crate. If you were looking for something sturdier, Carhartt has some. Bowsers (Pet Beds) is a great option on the pricier side -- my breeder recommended them to me.

2. Crate: I chose this slightly narrower crate for my SUV and in my home during training. Not sure if the divider size in quite perfect but I will make it work. I plan to line it with a less expensive bed for the time being. (Midwest Side-by-Side Double Door SUV Crate with Plastic Pan, 42-Inch by 21-Inch by 30-Inch) (MidWest Homes for Pets Divider Panel Fits Models 1336TD, 1536 and 1536DD)

3. Grooming Supplies: I have heard a rubber brush can be good for those tiny hairs. (Rubber Pet Grooming Brush - Walmart). I also got this glove version because I thought it could be more comfortable for me and the dog. (Grooming Glove – Walmart). And finally this bamboo bristle brush. (Large Palm Bristle Brush – Walmart). I am currently considering a dremel!

4. Training Leash: I bought something small like this to attach to my pup in the house during training (light training leash - Walmart). Easy to cut if need be. I also purchased a longer version for working on recall. Other than that, I have two leashes that I plan to use for ordinary walks. I also ordered multiple plain collars and a martingale just in case.

5. Travel Bowls: the ones here have a bad rating but mine arrived in good shape and the price was fair. (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Large-Do...-Peanut-s-Portable-Travel-2-BPA-XL-/886413405)

6. Normal Bowls - stainless with a rubber bottom from menards. I also picked up some treats, puppy waste bags, and a very low-priced seat cover for the car in order to control the shedding situation in there.

7. Toys! I have purchased a few kong toys for my pup including the classic kong, kong ball, and what appears to be a safer, plastic version of a stick for fetch. I also have a few Rope toys and a squeaky game.

8. other, misc.: a clicker for training, towels for puppy baths, squeaky or plush toys, etc. ... I purchased these items and my collars/some leashes at a local pet store. Not sure if you live in the midwest near a meijer, but the one near me has a pretty robust pet section!


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

Gabica said:


> With the mat it is a though one: one of my boys has been a plush and comfort boy from day 1, the other one wanted to lay on bare crate bottom or max a very thin mat till he was 1, now he likes the thick mat too. There will be most possibly accidents at the beginning, just as throwing ups in the car, so get something easily washable, and several of them. Then once you learn the puppy and the puppy learns potty rules, you can change it if needed. Think thru how your system will be if the puppy has an accident - for clean up. Vinegar and enzymatic cleaners are my favorite. For the puppy i don`t use shampoo and even later on only if they get into something very gross, then i use neem oil based products. Rubber mat to brush out their puppy coat and help healthy skin.
> For puppies i like soft collars with information either engraved or embroidered, no ding-ling on the collars even later on, it has several safety hazards. I have a collection of leashes depending on purpose, just as long lines, have something light for puppy. A lot of people like harnesses, we live in hot Houston, so most of the year that has not been an option for us.
> Treats: other than freeze dried or 100% dehydrated treats i don`t buy any commercial treats. My boys work for small cut apples or carrots the same way as chicken cubs. But then again my recommendation for a young pup is using their kibble as treats too. For a big property the scooper will be helpful, don`t forget the poop bags either. Then there are some basic items for first aid you will need, probably the best to just order a dog first aid kit or go to chewy. com and their first aid section. Have plan for normal and emergency vet. I don`t do nylabone, that is hard plastic if they choke cannot be good for them. I use puppy antlers instead. Pile up on toys! They need many of them and you can rotate them to keep it interesting. Kong: there is a puppy version as well and it has been our big friend. Treat ball: it can be filled with kibble as well, great mental stimulation. Hope this helps, don`t forget this is an intelligent breed, they love toys and games.


Thank you!! Can you give me particular brands that you like? (eg easy clean mat, vinegar and enzymatic cleaner, collars, treats...). Thanks again!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

clemsondds said:


> Thank you!! Can you give me particular brands that you like? (eg easy clean mat, vinegar and enzymatic cleaner, collars, treats...). Thanks again!


no preference for puppy mats, just went ahead and tried several ones which seemed to have reasonable price and tested whether they work with the given pup. 
same for treats, i learned to mostly use kibbles or cooked / free dried chicken breast and other homemade types.
I tried the following enzymatic cleaner: Simple solution. That is what i would use on fabric. Followed by steam cleaning. Tiles get cleaned in my house with vinegar and steam.
For collars i just picked a soft collar and got heir name and my phone number embroidered, you can google the supplier for those, i cannot remember which one i used anymore. Later on i switched to the gun dog supply collars with brass plate on - they have some soft materials too on their offer.


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

Can anyone recommend the type of leash we should get for an 8 week puppy? I bought a check cord but need something for just walking around the neighborhood. Should I get a 3' training leash and a separate 8-9ft leash?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Regarding treats. We simply used their kibble for many weeks for training etc. I wouldn't over think treats for the first several weeks or couple of months. Just source a good quality treat that mimics their kibble diet. There are many good options. And definitely get a small hip pouch, it will make your life so much easier. These on Amazon are great and they are so cheap you can have several of them in your car, etc: https://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Trea...54&sprefix=dog+treat+training,aps,147&sr=8-42


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

We brought Maui home 6 weeks ago, and I had greatly underestimated the toy factor. I naively thought that a plush squeaky duck toy would be enough and figured that too many toys would be distracting. Not the case, in my opinion. These are bright, intelligent dogs, and need mental stimulation. His attention span is increasing, but he needed more toys. He’s now got another Tuffy plush toy ring, a treat ball, a Kong, a Kong ball, a Chuckit frisbee, and a rawhide chew (only when supervised). I‘m really impressed with the he Tuffy toys so far - while some of the little threads have been shredded by his puppy needle teeth, nothing has come apart, and he thrashes it in tug games!


----------

